# All believers please read immediatly!



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

I have a son fighting for freedom in Iraq.
Last Friday around noon, and today about the same time.....the Lord prompted me to *intensly pray* for him.
I have no clue what's going on, but man.....it was kinda eerie. I guess it's the Lord's way for me to *war* with him.
Please join in if you feel led to.
Thanks!


----------



## spotted ape (Jun 19, 2005)

*prayers sent*

God please watch over this young man fighting for our freedom. Give his family peace and help him to return home safely Amen. God bless from the Ape


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Lord God,

I pray for Rooster's son who is fighting in Iraq for all that we believe in and for the way of life with which you have blessed us. I ask you to protect and defend him and those who are fighting along with him. Be their shield, be their provider and be their comfort.

Keep the name of Jesus ever in their hearts and on their lips. For Jesus is the reason that America is blessed.

Let Rooster's son know that we are praying for him. Speak to his heart to remove fear and increase his faith. Give him strength for his tasks, as well as zeal and determination to persevere. Return him home safely to the warmth and love of his family.

I ask these blessings on behalf of Rooster's son in the precious name of my Savior Jesus. Amen.


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Hang in there Rooster!! Prayers on the way!!


Mike


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Heavenly father, hear our prayers to you on behalf of another father. In your perfect love we pray that you protect Rooster's son and bring him home to live out a long and fruitful life. In Jesus name, amen


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

God, I ask a protective hedge around this young man. May your soverign hand protect and watch over him. You are in control of all things. Lord I ask that you bring this young brave man home safely and give his family a peace in their hearts. In His name I pray. Amen!


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

If you send me his name I willl add it to our prayer list at church. God bless you and your family.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Prayers sent!


----------



## txred (Feb 24, 2006)

Prayers Sent


----------



## FishingFrank (Oct 30, 2006)

Dear Lord, Please we ask in your name that Roosters son keep you first in his life, this is the best possible shield that he can have. We Pray for his safety and a safe return home to his family. We Pray dear Lord that he be strong physically and mentally in Jesus sweet and precious name we all truly Pray, AMEN


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Mrs Backlasher said:


> Lord God,
> 
> I pray for Rooster's son who is fighting in Iraq for all that we believe in and for the way of life with which you have blessed us. I ask you to protect and defend him and those who are fighting along with him. Be their shield, be their provider and be their comfort.
> 
> ...


*Amen!*


----------



## Flipper (Sep 21, 2005)

Lord, be with that young man in Iraq. Please wrap him in your warmth and give him peace in knowing that you are with him.


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

Thanks all for your prayers.
Hopefully, we can talk to him online (AIM) this weekend. There are times on the weekends that he can get to a computer. I desperatly need to hear his voice!

Lord, give him your "FULL BODY ARMOR"! Amen.


----------

